# Front wall panel question



## chas (Jan 28, 2007)

Should I add a panel above the tv...or is that too much on the front wall?


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

What does the rear wall look like?

In general, no such thing as too much on the front wall. Ideally, it would be 100% absorptive - at least for a multi-channel setup.

Bryan


----------



## lsiberian (Mar 24, 2009)

chas said:


> Should I add a panel above the tv...or is that too much on the front wall?


I'd make sure I got the corners in the back first. Then do the bottom corner and top corner on the front wall, but you can experiment to see what you like most. Every room is different.


----------



## chas (Jan 28, 2007)

bpape said:


> What does the rear wall look like?
> 
> In general, no such thing as too much on the front wall. Ideally, it would be 100% absorptive - at least for a multi-channel setup.
> 
> Bryan


It's a long room...the rear wall is about 40 feet back and has a door, shelves and a pool cue rack. Treatment is not really an option back there.

I'll try a panel above the tv - thanks.


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

That's fine. Just didn't know if the rear was open, reflective, or what. The front wall deadening is still a good way to go for multi-channel.

Bryan


----------



## lsiberian (Mar 24, 2009)

Ahhh a pool player. It's a fun game.


----------

